# 1998 Monaco Diplomat Frfont Windshield Issues help please



## ohorn (Nov 20, 2011)

A newbe to Diesle Pushers but like it so far?  I have an issue with the front windshield both front glasses have seamed to have slipped or have sagged pulling the seal down from the frame.  There is a gap between the gasket and the window frame on the side of both and top on one?  Any ideas or thoughts or maybe an idea on what to do?  They both leak!

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Triple E (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello and Welcome to RVUSA.  :applause:

This has been a problem with some earlier models.  About the only thing you can do is to take it to a Glass Service Center and have them work their magic.  This problem happens when the leveling jacks are not used right.  Any twisting on the coach will cause havoc on the front windows.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

steve is right on this ,, they had a problem moslty with the units that had the 3 leveling jacks ,, compared to 4 as most use ,, why they did that ,, i don;t know :stupid: ,, but as steve said ,, unless a dealer will do something for u ,, the glass shop is the only other choice ,, and yes it is a common prob with these things ,, u are not the first


----------

